# why do women say this..



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok ive been with a few girls but they all keep saying the same thing when we r either kissing or having sex. 

They always say "you dont "really" like me do you?" 

??_?? help.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

capacity83 said:


> Ok ive been with a few girls but they all keep saying the same thing when we r either kissing or having sex.
> 
> They always say "you dont "really" like me do you?"
> 
> ??_?? help.


Hmmm... I havent heard that before... but being that I am in the dinosaur age group when it comes to relationships... I can only think of 2 things..

1) They are fishin for compliments and commitments

2) They have been used so many times but jumping in the sack too soon with men...

Either way... speaks of insecurities...

but then again... I dunno...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RoseRed said:


> 1) They are fishin for compliments and commitments
> 
> 2) They have been used so many times by jumping in the sack too soon with men...
> 
> ...


:iagree:

You have been with a few _girls_ who keep saying this. Maybe it's time you found a _woman_ instead.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Try going for a woman instead of a girl. No woman worth her salt would ever ask that question....ever. If I was in bed with some guy and thought that, I would leave. Period.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

capacity83 said:


> Ok ive been with a few girls but they all keep saying the same thing when we r either kissing or having sex.
> 
> They always say "you dont "really" like me do you?"
> 
> ??_?? help.


They are insecure with them selves.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I, too, am a dinosaur from a different era. I thought I'd heard, or heard of, it all. However, this is new to me. You have been in the middle of sex or a hot make-out session, and various women have asked, "you don't 'really' like me....". Strange. Perhaps they expect you to stop your "activity" and give them a rousing round of applause?


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think it's strange at all. They are afraid of being used for sex.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

They are most likely afraid they are only being used for sex. You may want to try having a deeper relationship with these "girls" before having sex.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

827Aug said:


> They are most likely afraid they are only being used for sex. You may want to try having a deeper relationship with these "girls" before having sex.


Definitely agree. :iagree::iagree::iagree:

it speaks to them wanting to be valued for themselves, instead of a moment of temporary pleasure for you. Unfortunately they don't have enough self-esteem to realize allowing you to have your way is at the root of their insecurity.

I hope I've taught my daughter well enough that she values herself enough to only date and marry a man who will value her far above a selfish act of pleasure for a man, that she won't devalue herself in that manner.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Because they know it's a trap and they can't believe anyone is crazy enough to take the cheese.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"you dont "really" like me do you?"

Not right now, no. Stop fishing.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The women you are with sound very insecure. 

It's not you, it's them.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> It's not you, it's them.


if i had a dollar for everytime i heard that


----------

